# Concealer Suggestion



## MAChostage (Sep 12, 2013)

I know it's a suggestion request, but I felt I might get a better result if I posted it here, under Beauty of Color, since I'm a Beauty of Color.    I'm NC44 and need a good concealer primarily for spot discoloration, like the marks left behind from a pimple.  If it's longwearing I would just jump for joy.  I've got MAC Studio Sculpt and I'm not impressed with it.  Suggestions, PLEASE!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I know it's a suggestion request, but I felt I might get a better result if I posted it here, under Beauty of Color, since I'm a Beauty of Color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have some pretty dark spots from marks left behind from pimples. I try my best not to pick pimples but sometimes unfortunately it gets the best of me. At one time I was using Studio Sculpt concealer but I'm not crazy about it. Just recently I bought some concealers from L.A. Girl. The Pro HD concealers. Cheap and wonderful imo. I bought lighter colors to use to conceal and highlight and I bought one to conceal the dark spots. I like the one I'm using now to cover the dark spots as it works rather nicely but I want to try two more shades. They're so cheap I figure hey, why not try a few without breaking the bank? I decided to give these a try because a lot of MUA's rave about them. Some have even compared them to MAC's Pro Longwear Concealers. Go check out some youtube vids on them. There are quite a few reviews there.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks, Copperhead! So now here's my dilemma: they are currently on sale for $2.50 each at Cherry culture and I have no idea what color to choose! Most of the colors based on those swatches look like they're for women of color but I know they can't be, LOL! Do you have ANY idea where I might start as an NC44? I think I'll buy 4 different colors.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks, Copperhead! So now here's my dilemma: they are currently on sale for $2.50 each at Cherry culture and I have no idea what color to choose! Most of the colors based on those swatches look like they're for women of color but I know they can't be, LOL! Do you have ANY idea where I might start as an NC44? I think I'll buy 4 different colors.


  You know what? I started to get mine from Cherry Culture but I found a seller on Ebay that was selling 3 for $9.95 or 9.99 (free shipping). And it got to me faster than Cherry Culture would have taken although I've never had a problem with CC. A lot of people get theirs from CC. The price is great there. I'm an NC50 and I bought the Chestnut for my facial dark spots, and Fawn and Toffee for my under eye highlights. They're really good! I think if I were NC44 I'd try shades like Warm Honey, Fawn, Cool Tan, and maybe Toffee That's just me though. Those would be the 4 I might start off with. 

  I think these are the people I ordered mine from...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3Pcs-L-A-Gi...5065977?pt=US_Makeup_Face&hash=item257e701a79

  For me, I still want to try Toast, Beautiful Bronze and I'll probably order another Fawn. I'm going to order 3 more from them very soon.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks again. I did look at a couple of YouTube videos and one girl had some pretty good swatches so I ended up ordering fawn, Warm honey and I think it's called warm beige. I was shocked at how pink looking a couple of those were. I ordered from Cherry culture in the past and haven't had any issues but I do know some people say they're slow sometimes. I'm really looking forward to receiving these. Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks again. I did look at a couple of YouTube videos and one girl had some pretty good swatches so I ended up ordering fawn, Warm honey and I think it's called warm beige. I was shocked at how pink looking a couple of those were. I ordered from Cherry culture in the past and haven't had any issues but I do know some people say they're slow sometimes. I'm really looking forward to receiving these. Thanks again for all of your help!


  You're welcome. And like I said, the price is so cheap it probably wouldn't hurt to get a few more because swatches can be so tricky at times. The ones I have are pretty much yellow based even though Toffee leans more to the peachy side but it works for what I want to use it for. Good luck! Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree with Copperhead on these concealers. I have 3 colors myself but I'm NC35 so unfortunately my shade choices won't be of any help. But they are wonderful, great coverage and you can't beat the price! Hope you love them


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 13, 2013)

Well Copperhead you just sold me I'll be purchasing a few as well.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 13, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> Well Copperhead you just sold me I'll be purchasing a few as well.


  I can't believe how well they work for the price. I have them and enjoy them and I'm still looking for vids and reviews on them. LOL. Most of the vids and reviews I see are very positive.


----------



## makeba (Sep 15, 2013)

I want to try these too. I had heard about ruby kisses being a good concealer and foundation product. You can find them for about five bucks and there are fifteen shades I believe. There are two shades in each pan. I use number eleven and find it  provides good coverage because of the yellow undertones. I found them at my local beauty supply store. There are you tube videos reviews on them.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 15, 2013)

makeba said:


> I want to try these too. I had heard about ruby kisses being a good concealer and foundation product. You can find them for about five bucks and there are fifteen shades I believe. There are two shades in each pan. I use number eleven and find it provides good coverage because of the yellow undertones. I found them at my local beauty supply store. There are you tube videos reviews on them.


  I know which ones you're talking about. I saw them in my local bss too but I have yet to try them.


----------



## makeba (Sep 16, 2013)

Give them a try copperhead I think you will be surprised. There should be a tester tray so you should not have to guess to much on which one to get.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 16, 2013)

makeba said:


> Give them a try copperhead I think you will be surprised. There should be a tester tray so you should not have to guess to much on which one to get.


  makeba, it's the 3D Face Creator you're talking about right?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 17, 2013)

Oooo, good thread. I have nothing to cover my after-blemish marks and was again lamenting that this week. I have to get my frickin' picture taken Thursday! I gotta get my face figured out.  MAChostage and kimbunney please report back on your shade choices.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok, I received my Cherry Culture order. I got the concealer in Medium Beige, Warm Honey and Fawn. The differences between the three are so minor, that I think I'll be able to actually pretty much use all of them. I wanted to try it for covering a couple of discolorations left behind by squeezing blackheads and I think that medium beige will work best of all. Also, I happened to visit a local beauty supply store and they carried the Ruby Kisses nail polishes and the blemish control powder. I was kind of impressed with that blemish control powder although I only tried it on the back of my hand because the display and the testers looked like they had been there for a while. I still may grab one and try it. I did like the texture and I was impressed with the colors.  Question: is Kiss the same company as Ruby Kisses? They also had some cosmetic products by them.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 18, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> *Question: is Kiss the same company as Ruby Kisses? They also had some cosmetic products by them.*


  I'm not 100% sure but I don't think they're the same company. 

  I hope those LA Girl concealers work for you. Speaking of differences being minor, that's how it is for me with Toffee and Fawn. I can use either of those for my under eye highlight and they both happen to work just fine. I heard someone say these concealers are carried at a nearby local beauty supply store in my area so I think I'll check there before I place another Ebay order.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Ok, I received my Cherry Culture order. I got the concealer in Medium Beige, Warm Honey and Fawn. The differences between the three are so minor, that I think I'll be able to actually pretty much use all of them. I wanted to try it for covering a couple of discolorations left behind by squeezing blackheads and I think that medium beige will work best of all. Also, I happened to visit a local beauty supply store and they carried the Ruby Kisses nail polishes and the blemish control powder. I was kind of impressed with that blemish control powder although I only tried it on the back of my hand because the display and the testers looked like they had been there for a while. I still may grab one and try it. I did like the texture and I was impressed with the colors.  Question: is Kiss the same company as Ruby Kisses? They also had some cosmetic products by them.


  Kiss Cosmetics Owns Ruby Kisses and several other lines such as Kiss New York.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2013)

I picked up the L.A. Girl concealer yesterday in the shade Toast for my dark spots. I want to see the difference between this one and Chestnut. It was 2.99 at a local beauty supply store.


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

Concealers that I personally love are:
  Mac prolongwear i wear NW 45 it lasts all day, looks natural, doesn't crease, and is just great!
  Josie Maran Argan Blend Concealer: Is thick but can be sheered out and blended. Also love it comes with the perfect (sister) peach corrector that can be worn without the concealer. 
  LA Girl concealers are also pretty good and so cheap! I love the consistency, they blend in beautiful, and last all day once set with a powder. 
  I have a blog post about the concealers I have spoke of check it out


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

Copperhead strikes again (pun intended lol)! I finally grabbed some of the LA Girl concealers from cherry culture. I hope they work as well for me as they did for others in this thread.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Copperhead strikes again (pun intended lol)! I finally grabbed some of the LA Girl concealers from cherry culture. I hope they work as well for me as they did for others in this thread.









  Which shades did you get sagehen? I see so many MUA's on instagram and bloggers raving about them.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 1, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> :lol:   Which shades did you get sagehen? I see so many MUA's on instagram and bloggers raving about them.


  I got Fawn and Toffee - they look like they would be good to correct some undereye darkness.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I got Fawn and Toffee - they look like they would be good to correct some undereye darkness.


  Cool. Please let us know your thoughts on them after you've given them a try.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 1, 2013)

This sounds promising and at the price it's worth a try. Thanks @Copperhead!!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 1, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> This sounds promising and at the price it's worth a try. Thanks @Copperhead!!


  You're welcome Gorgeous40. I figured for the price I'd get a couple without breaking the bank and if I liked it, great, if not, no sweat. Let us know if you try them.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 1, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> You're welcome Gorgeous40. I figured for the price I'd get a couple without breaking the bank and if I liked it, great, if not, no sweat. Let us know if you try them.


  I def will! I am looking on eBay now for the seller you mentioned. I am NC50-ish in the summer and NC45-ish in the winter, so I have no idea where to start with colors. Being able to buy 3 at a time is a bonus.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 1, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I def will! I am looking on eBay now for the seller you mentioned. I am NC50-ish in the summer and NC45-ish in the winter, so I have no idea where to start with colors. Being able to buy 3 at a time is a bonus.


  That's about my shade as well. I guess it all depends on what you'd like the concealers for. I use either Chestnut or Toast on these dark spots on my face but as an under eye highlight I use either Fawn or Toffee. I wear MAC's NC50 in foundation but I bought the NC45 in Pro Longwear Concealer and Fawn is a good match for NC45 in the concealer.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 1, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> That's about my shade as well. I guess it all depends on what you'd like the concealers for. I use either Chestnut or Toast on these dark spots on my face but as an under eye highlight I use either Fawn or Toffee. I wear MAC's NC50 in foundation but I bought the NC45 in Pro Longwear Concealer and Fawn is a good match for NC45 in the concealer.


  OK, that's a good start!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG @Copperhead these concealers are AMAZING!!! I ordered Fawn, Toast and Expresso. My daughter ran off to try Toast already so I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Fawn is absolutely PERFECT for my under eye, which I use NC45 for now. Expresso seems to have more red in it than I need, even though LA Girl said on their Facebook page that it is the closest match to NC50 which I use now. These concealers dry quickly though so I had to work fast putting them in place. But definitely worth the money ($9.95 plus free super fast shipping WOOT WOOT!).


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 16, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> OMG @Copperhead these concealers are AMAZING!!! I ordered Fawn, Toast and Expresso. My daughter ran off to try Toast already so I haven't had a chance to try it yet. Fawn is absolutely PERFECT for my under eye, which I use NC45 for now. Expresso seems to have more red in it than I need, even though LA Girl said on their Facebook page that it is the closest match to NC50 which I use now. These concealers dry quickly though so I had to work fast putting them in place. But definitely worth the money ($9.95 plus free super fast shipping WOOT WOOT!).


  Yayy! I'm glad you like them. I think I did forget to mention they dry rather quickly. I usually wear NC50 as well and I'd say either Toast or Chestnut would be the closest to NC50. I wear MAC's Pro Longwear concealer in NC45 as an under eye concealer and I have found Fawn to be the closest to that. I can't believe how well they work for the price. 

  I just watched Youtuber's ulovemegz recent video on them...


----------



## couturesista (Nov 16, 2013)

I guess I'm a little late with my advice, Lol. The LA Girl concealers are really good but if your goal is to correct, I would suggest trying an orange corrector and then conceal. The Orange will cancel out the darkness of the blemish with out looking ashy or grey. The lighter you go with the concealer with out color correcting the likely the chance that you will be highlighting the issue. HTH


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 16, 2013)

I have and sometimes use MAC's Orange corrector.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 16, 2013)

Did it help? If not, what was the issue?


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 16, 2013)

I mainly put it on my dark blemishes and around the sides of my mouth where it can look a little grey at times. It works under eyes too before using concealer. I got the tip from a MAC video in this thread...


http://www.specktra.net/t/176587/using-an-orange-lipstick-to-neutralize-gray-discolorations-on-skin

  I don't use it all the time though. 

  ETA: Ooops, looks like they've removed that video.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 16, 2013)

Remember use a light hand. I saw that video and it has some good tips but i'm not a fan of the lipstick method because lipstick can be very emollient based and can cause creasing when used around the eye area and sometimes you get more moisterizer than color from the lipstick.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 19, 2013)

I have the MAC Orange corrector and I feel like I can never get it blended down. I also got the Ben Nye Burnt Orange corrector and it's too dark for me. It would be better suited for someone around NC50 in my opinion. I wish I had someone to give it to.

  So I just watched the video Copperhead posted about the LA Girl concealer. I'd like to find my shades. NC45 concealer is too dark under my eyes, but could possibly work on blemishes. I'd like to get a shade to match my skin (about NC44.5) and something to highlight with so a shade or two lighter. Any experts that can weigh in on shade possibilities?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I have the MAC Orange corrector and I feel like I can never get it blended down.* I also got the Ben Nye Burnt Orange corrector and it's too dark for me. It would be better suited for someone around NC50 in my opinion. I wish I had someone to give it to.*  So I just watched the video Copperhead posted about the LA Girl concealer. I'd like to find my shades. NC45 concealer is too dark under my eyes, but could possibly work on blemishes. I'd like to get a shade to match my skin (about NC44.5) and something to highlight with so a shade or two lighter. Any experts that can weigh in on shade possibilities?


 @ the bolded - you do. I know how to sanitize. That is all.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2013)

You got it! I've only used it about 3x and I'm not nasty LOL.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Nov 23, 2013)

Couturesista, thanks for the tip on using orange to correct before concealing! I have to start sampling some stuff. I noticed that there are ranges of orange available. I have to admit the bright orangey- orange was a little intimidating when I saw it. I liked a color called deep bisque, but wasn't sure if it would do the job. Hopefully I find a good one soon.


----------



## msjaim (Nov 28, 2013)

tarte maracuja concealer in tan


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm nw43 but I'm thinkin about ordering fawn and warm honey. I'm thinkin they will b too yellow for me


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Dec 1, 2013)

I have recently been using the 3 Concept Eyes full coverage concealer and it's the best I have ever used! it's not MAC but it covers so well and affordable


----------



## MsKb (Dec 23, 2013)

would anyone be able to suggest whether MAC SF corrector in ochre or pure orange would work better for me? I'm an nc 42/43. Both colours were suggested to me on diff occasions on MAC live chat so i'm a bit confused.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 23, 2013)

MsKb said:


> would anyone be able to suggest whether MAC SF corrector in ochre or pure orange would work better for me? I'm an nc 42/43. Both colours were suggested to me on diff occasions on MAC live chat so i'm a bit confused.


 Are you using it for undereye circles or darkness? What color is the thing you want to conceal?


----------



## MsKb (Dec 23, 2013)

Well dark undereye circles as well as dark post acne spots


----------



## sagehen (Dec 23, 2013)

MsKb said:


> Well dark undereye circles as well as dark post acne spots


  Depends. If the undereye circles appear grey or blue, orange corrector is usually the best bet. I am NC50-ish. My sister is about your shade and here undereye circles are purple, and a yellow corrector works best on her.


----------



## MsKb (Dec 24, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Depends. If the undereye circles appear grey or blue, orange corrector is usually the best bet. I am NC50-ish. My sister is about your shade and here undereye circles are purple, and a yellow corrector works best on her.


  thanks so much for the advice..will try to fig out the colour of my undereye circles and then work from there. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MissPrisssy (Feb 15, 2014)

I've been lurking for a long time but I finally had something to post. I've been using the LA Girl concealer but it has caused the worst breakout I've ever had. I look like Craterface from Grease without makeup on. Does anyone use anything else that's a little more sensitive?  I was thinking about trying Mac or Clique because I get a discount through my job, but if there's something better I'm willing to try it.


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Feb 15, 2014)

MissPrisssy said:


> I've been lurking for a long time but I finally had something to post. I've been using the LA Girl concealer but it has caused the worst breakout I've ever had. I look like Craterface from Grease without makeup on. Does anyone use anything else that's a little more sensitive?  I was thinking about trying Mac or Clique because I get a discount through my job, but if there's something better I'm willing to try it.


sorry to hear that.  Try MAC prolongwear concealer it should work for you


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 16, 2014)

Im NC 43 I use Ruby Kisses 3D face creator in level 9 to conceal and clean up my brows.  I think it costs around $5.00.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 20, 2014)

AkeshialuvsMAC said:


> sorry to hear that. Try MAC prolongwear concealer it should work for you


  Yeah, Pro Longwear is a really good one.


----------

